# Spinning- Isle of Lewis inspired hand spun



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good afternoon kp's

We had a really good trip to the Outer Hebrides recently and the scenery so inspired me. I've knitted a shawl that depicted the sky - posted in another section and I'm going to knit this superwash merino that I dyed and spun. I have over 900 yards fingering weight. This Dun Carloway an ancient castle going back to the Romans I think. These colours are not what I usually spun or knit so it'll be interesting. I have a pattern in mind using the brown for thin stripes. But as often happens what I start doing and what I end up knitting can be worlds apart. We have an international flight next week so I may save it for then


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, show us when finish.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful yarn from a really neat inspiration.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They really are a great match. Again you are a true artist . I know the shawl will be wonderful.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

WOW! Did you dye the yarn too? It is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the completed projects!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

RobynMay said:


> WOW! Did you dye the yarn too? It is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the completed projects!


Yes, I dyed the fibre first, then I spun it. Not the greatest photo but it gives you an idea. This is superwash merino


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Gee, never would have guessed the yarn you spun would have begun its journey looking the way it did. How exciting!

eta - Looking at your inspiration photo, and then your dyed batts (is that the correct term?), and then the spun yarn, well, there seems to be a leap of faith because the dyed un-spun wool looks so different from your starting point and finished product.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It'sJustMe said:


> Gee, never would have guessed the yarn you spun would have begun its journey looking the way it did. How exciting!


I know. It's always a surprise. I've yet to spin a braid and know exactly what the result will be


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Intresting how Mother Nature shows us color combinations... I sure do think that shawl will be gourgous!!! Great job spinning Isn t it rewarding


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Good afternoon kp's
> 
> We had a really good trip to the Outer Hebrides recently and the scenery so inspired me. I've knitted a shawl that depicted the sky - posted in another section and I'm going to knit this superwash merino that I dyed and spun. I have over 900 yards fingering weight. This Dun Carloway an ancient castle going back to the Romans I think. These colours are not what I usually spun or knit so it'll be interesting. I have a pattern in mind using the brown for thin stripes. But as often happens what I start doing and what I end up knitting can be worlds apart. We have an international flight next week so I may save it for then


You are so very talented! You must be a super fast spinner too. I try to spin an hour or so each day but I would never be able to finish as fast as you. You are my hero! ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful, Desiree! Looking forward to seeing the finished shawl.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Not sure if I m fast spinner I am retired so other than farm chores and house pets I have all day to do it. But thank you... Heh heh never thought of myself as fast


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> You are so very talented! You must be a super fast spinner too. I try to spin an hour or so each day but I would never be able to finish as fast as you. You are my hero! ????????????


Ah, thank you. I do spin and knit fast. I took up spinning to slow me down, it didn't!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The variations in the green yarn are really pretty. Your yarn will make a wonderful memory of your trip. Beautiful spinning!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is exquisite!

Hazel


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The colors are beautiful. Looking forward to seeing your finished project.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, Yes, Yes!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Great yarn, you are very talented in choosing colors that go really well together!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

You inspire me, I only have a navajo spindle, no clue how to use it, your yarn is exquisite

Jan


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Your spinning is lovely. I admire people who can take an idea and run with it.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

The yarn you create is beautiful. I love the look of the colors you blend together. This one will make another beautiful shawl. Aloha... Bev


----------

